# amitryptiline placebo effect?



## driz (Apr 15, 2002)

I've taken amitrptyline for one whole year with amazing results and in the last 2 months it has pretty much stopped working. I've tried upping the dose with only limited effects. Every few days I get this gut turning pain in the lower left side of my bowel and then BOOM, the D hits. Anyone have any advice/experience with this drug or this effect?driz


----------



## Arch-Angel (Aug 13, 2004)

Hello, I've taken Amitrptyline for about three months, and it seemed like it was helping.. (until my doctor upped my dosage to 50 miligrams, and i thought i might die that night.) I don't have any problems with D, only usually C.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I've had similar experience, am up to between 45-50mgs/day and its not as effective as it used to be at a lower dose (30). The pharmacist told me its not unusual to need to increase the dose, she said even people who take a much higher dose for depression need to as their body gets used to it. I thought it really worked great but not so great now. Sorry I cant be more helpful.


----------



## christywisty (Mar 12, 2002)

Driz,I've been on amitriptyline since April of 2003. My current dosage is 150 mg, but I'm not sure that ever helped me any more so than when I was at 25-50 mg. My body adjusts so quickly to medications, which makes it nearly impossible to see any long-term desirable effects.It seems like I hear about right side pain frequently on the board, but I've always had a terrible left side pain. I'm not sure what it is, but maybe I'm not the only one.Christy


----------

